# Million Dollar question to GOD



## greatnavad

HI,
if God ever exists and if he ever drops by me, i would ask him one bloody question

who am i and what is life?

I mean i never knew who the crap i was, i know my name, i knw my address, i have memories but WHO THE FREAK AM I?..

There is no shelf on which i can put myself and say dude thats me.
its a crazy feeling of having no self and yet something in brain just carries on and ON..

the other question is more important..
why do we live and DIE?
makes no sense.
we live and pass away TIME just like fire devours a cigarette.
in the end , we are dead.
why the whole bloody trouble?
THIS MOMENT, yest this moment , which we call present is past in a second....yet we prepare for it all our lives.

OH DEAR GOD, what MAGIC OF YOUR AM I?


----------



## kdogg1976

Mine i think would just plain and simple

WHY ME AND WHY NOW ?

I WOULDNT REALLY KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY....


----------



## frony

Mine advice would be...don't bother. Everybody's asking and nobody knows. Nobody ever will. I've gone through a "philosophical" period also, thinking about the meaning of life, but then I just thought, it's only adding trouble to an already troubled life, so why make it worse? Just live as well as you can.


----------



## freesong

He is and has been and always will be. He is the great I AM. That is only my opinion. He wants my full attention and full devotion and I am so willing now to go on this journey with Him leading me all the way. He has broken through again. He is trying to get our attention. That, again, is only my opinion for what it is worth. He is LOVE, RESPECT, WONDER, WISDOM,and so much more. HE LOVES US!! We are made in His image and endowed with His attributes. He wants us to know HIm. He will give us the desires of our hearts if we will only trust and obey. I think the main problems for me have been rebellion, distrust, and unforgiveness. With knowledge comes wisdom and you will KNOW Him when you find Him. He is wonderful. Again, that is only my opinion. I am not expecting everyone or anyone else to agree.. Just think about it and maybe ask Him to reveal Himself to you if you don't know Him and if you ever have known Him, then reconnect. He is still there. He is PERFECT LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! freesong ( and no, I am not just getting more crazy) He is giving me the desires of my heart. My prayers are being answered. He was just waiting.


----------



## Dreamland

Freesong......I respect your belief and more power to you, but what about the people who have reached out to him and haven't been redeemed; was God not ready for them? I believe that there are many who have prayed and tried to reach out with good intentions but it wasn't genuine, and you can't blame them for not "feeling" this motivation to want to reach out to God. It has to be there-something has to compell you!


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel

I'd say something like. 'Hey Dude! You're late! We've been expecting you for a while!'

Gabriel


----------



## greatnavad

HI,
I dont know whether god exists or not. 
I never expected him to grant me impossible wishes .

Yet, in times of crises i quitely looked at him in my mind and hoped ...that he wa there...

God may or may not exist, but my outlook towards life is simple..do not hurt anyone when u arent hurt by him.
Try to do as much GOOD and as less BAD as possible.

I dont expect GOD to jump in like superman everytime save me.

BUT GOD MAY ALREADY EXIST in lfie...he is the everlasting LOVE, kINDNESS, GOOD ETC ETC....

iam sounding like a saint but i aint.TILL all men are saints we must keeps our swords sharp and INTENTIONS true.;-)


----------



## 1A

Dreamland said:


> Freesong......I respect your belief and more power to you, but what about the people who have reached out to him and haven't been redeemed; was God not ready for them? I believe that there are many who have prayed and tried to reach out with good intentions but it wasn't genuine, and you can't blame them for not "feeling" this motivation to want to reach out to God. It has to be there-something has to compell you!


I understand what you're saying, but maybe we need to suffer. I remember cursing God really bad in high school. I also wondered how bad He suffered. I may have even been mocking his suffering. So one night, while depressed and frustrated with life, I remember thinking along the lines of 'Give me suffering. I want to suffer worse than any human being has ever lived. Give me something so painful that anyone before me couldn't handle it, and killed themselves, just to escape the pain. I will prove that I can live through the absolute worst.'

I'm not sure why I asked for that. But 3 months later I wound up in the ER, with nearly a 300 heart rate, sweating and fearing imminent death, from caffeine. Caffeine?! I don't see how caffeine can cause PTSD, but it messed me up, even though I was used consuming it, albeit in lesser quantities. And I haven't felt the same ever since.

It felt like that night (Oct. 27, 1994) my soul partly left my body, when the whole soul should have. And so now I'm stuck with one foot still on earth. It's like I forgot to complete the transition.

But I know what you mean about God seemingly not being there, when times are bad....really bad. But I'm not sure that means there isn't a God.

I feel like I am tested in the most insanely difficult ways....for the past 11 1/2 years. Every day is like the most painful, rigid endurance test for man possible.

The reality is that my body went into shock, and the trauma of that physiological experience is still (at least partly) still stuck in my tissues. It's so, so much better than just 6 months ago, though. It's taking some time, but I figure recovery will take time, especially since I'm working to get over something which happened in the Fall of 1994.

Best Wishes,

Jeff


----------



## Wertdagf

this might make you more confused... but thought provoking things are good. you have ntohing better to do than think.

could you exist as god and not have anyone else know it.


----------



## Pablo

Wertdagf said:


> this might make you more confused... but thought provoking things are good. you have ntohing better to do than think.
> 
> could you exist as god and not have anyone else know it.


This maybe true for a regular couch potato who spends all day watching tv but if you really think that this is true for the majority of people here who suffer from dp, dr, anxiety etc you really are in the wrong place.

Rather than thinking about life it is much better to actually experience life and overthinking just gives you too much feedback. For example do you think that sportsmen who are about to take a penalty in the world cup or make a winning shot in the NBA would be helped by overthinking the action they are about to take, if they did (and many do) it simply gives too much unwanted feedback which interferes with the action and they fail. It is the same in an interview for a job or doing your driving test. This is the nature of anxiety, over analysing and overthinking to the point that it interferes with your ability to function. Essentially over thinking gives you too much feedback from your environment and nervous system and hinders your quality of life.


----------



## Wertdagf

Looking thorough the database of information you have in your mind and running several differnt logical senarios of what outcomes your actions will have is nomal.

Whats abnormal is running the same senarios over and over agian. in the book of the samurai it says that everyone should learn to make desisions in the length of one breath. that advice is entirely logical in the respect that anything else you could possibly come up with in the senarios you run are just as likely to happen as the first few you thought of.


----------



## Pablo

If only we could all be as logical as a Samurai


----------



## Wertdagf

you are more a vcr than a so called "man" you can be broken down and reprogrammed all you need is new logic.


----------



## Pablo

I have managed to break myself down pretty well. Reprogramming is another thing altogether. I have tried all kinds of things but logic of any sort does not help unfortunately.


----------



## Wertdagf

then your useing the wrong logic. keys are made for locks.


----------



## Matt210

Wertdagf said:


> then your useing the wrong logic. keys are made for locks.


And air conditioners are made for summer, and wheels are made to spin, and you can keep the philosophical babble going as long as you want but you aren't helping anyone, including yourself.

Change doesn't come as simply as you say. I have been in the process of 'breaking myself down' for years and I haven't even begun beginning to 'reprogram myself'.

What does that even mean anyways? I am who i am - i can't 'fix' me, all i can do is BE me - and not be afraid to be me.

Strengthening flaws and conquering fears is different from reprogramming an individual.


----------



## Guest

greatnavad said:


> HI,
> if God ever exists and if he ever drops by me, i would ask him one bloody question
> 
> who am i and what is life?
> 
> I mean i never knew who the crap i was, i know my name, i knw my address, i have memories but WHO THE FREAK AM I?..
> 
> There is no shelf on which i can put myself and say dude thats me.
> its a crazy feeling of having no self and yet something in brain just carries on and ON..
> 
> the other question is more important..
> why do we live and DIE?
> makes no sense.
> we live and pass away TIME just like fire devours a cigarette.
> in the end , we are dead.
> why the whole bloody trouble?
> THIS MOMENT, yest this moment , which we call present is past in a second....yet we prepare for it all our lives.
> 
> OH DEAR GOD, what MAGIC OF YOUR AM I?


If you believe in God here are answerS to your questions.



> who am I and what is life


You are Gods creation. Life is Gods gift to you. Life is eternal happiness.(heaven) All you have to do is to earn it.



> why do we live and DIE


we live to feel the pleasure of life. We live to help each other and to worship God. We dont DIE, we just move.



> in the end, we are dead


If life ended forever then it would really sucks. We create families, make friends, make something and then we die, we go forever.

That would be unjust and God is not unjust.


----------



## yoyo

God does not need to drop by. Why don?t you just ask him?


----------



## Guest

yoyo said:


> God does not need to drop by. Why don?t you just ask him?


Exactly, He is some Higher Power that our brains can't understand. He doesnt drop by, He sent us revelations and guidance, it's upto us if we wanna follow and believe or not.


----------



## CECIL

greatnavad said:


> HI,
> if God ever exists and if he ever drops by me, i would ask him one bloody question
> 
> who am i and what is life?


And "God" would look you in the eye and say "Shit, I was going to ask you the same thing!".


----------



## sunyata samsara

You are nothing and life is a dream.

All things are impermanent because nothing exists. Cosmologists say if you add up all energy in the universe it equals zero, life is just a play of positive and negative energy canceling each other out to equal zero.


----------

